# Chiêm ngưỡng 10 siêu xe đắt nhất thế giới



## nguyenquynh010906 (29 Tháng năm 2013)

*Chiêm ngưỡng 10 siêu xe đắt nhất thế giới**

 – Đó là danh sách 10 siêu xe đắt nhất đã có mặt trên thế giới và được nhiều người quan tâm do trang the Richest công bố.*

 
​






1. Lykan HyperSport có giá xuất xưởng: 3,5 triệu USD (khoảng 73 tỷ đồng). Siêu xe này được cấu tạo và trang hoàng bởi các vật liệu quý như sợi carbon, titan, kim cương, ngọc ruby, vàng 24 carat…






2. Bugatti Veyron Super Sport có giá 2,4 triệu USD (khoảng 50 tỷ đồng). Veyron Super Sport là siêu xe chạy nhanh nhất thế giới cho đến thời điểm hiện tại với tốc độ tối đa lên đến 431 km/h.





3. Lamborghini Sesto Elemento có giá 2,2 triệu USD. Là phiên bản giới hạn về số lượng nên Sesto Elemento được Lamborghini chỉ được sản xuất 20 chiếc. Đây là mẫu xe nhẹ nhất mà hãng xe Italy chế tạo từ trước đến nay, trọng lượng toàn xe chỉ có 999 kg.






4. Koenigsegg Trevita có giá 2,1 triệu USD. Nó là một trong những siêu xe cực hiếm trên thế giới, bởi chỉ có đúng 3 chiếc Koenigsegg Trevita được sản xuất. Phiên bản này được chế tạo bằng sợi carbon với công nghệ “dệt kim cương” độc quyền của Koenigsegg.






5. Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Grand Sport có giá 2 triệu USD. Chiếc xe được đặt tên theo Pierre Veyron, cựu lái xe thử nghiệm của công ty đã giành giải thưởng tại cuộc đua 24 Hours of Le Mans vào năm 1939.






6. Ferrari 599XX ,có giá 2 triệu USD, là phiên bản nâng cấp từ 599 GTB Fiorano. Dù là một chiếc siêu xe thương mại nhưng Ferrari khuyến nghị chỉ nên chạy 599XX trên đường đua.






7. Aston Martin One-77 có 1,85 triệu USD. One-77 là siêu xe triệu đô đầu tiên trong lịch sử của hãng Aston Martin.






8. Pagani Zonda Cinque Roadster có giá 1,85 triệu USD. Zonda Cinque Roadster được đánh giá cao bởi chỉ có đúng 5 chiếc được xuất xưởng.






9. Lamborghini Reventon có giá 1,6 triệu USD. Cũng là một phiên bản giới hạn của Lamborghini, chỉ có đúng 20 siêu xe Reventon được bán trên toàn thế giới.






10. Koenigsegg Agera R có giá 1,6 triệu USD. Agera R là siêu xe được sản xuất bởi công ty Thụy Điển Koenigsegg. Nó có khả năng tăng tốc từ 0-100 km/h trong 2,8 giây và đạt tốc độ tối đa 418 km/h.









​


----------

